# net-im/skype-2.0.0.68 without qt-static USE

## johnlu

I'm triying to install skype 2.0.0.68 with USE="-qt-static" to install skype with DBus support. But this doesn't work, it alwasys installs skype with qt-static USE activated. I checked my package.use out and I tryed to put USE="-qt-static" on command line.

```
# grep skype /etc/portage/package.use

net-im/skype -qt-static
```

```
# USE="-qt-static" emerge -pv skype

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] net-im/skype-2.0.0.68  USE="(qt-static)" 21,085 kB

Total: 1 package (1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 21,085 kB
```

----------

## xhakerek

I don't know at 100% but thise flag seems to be "masked" like real. Use flags in brackets can';t be changed

----------

## defenderBG

what architecture are you on? What is your profile? (eselect profile show)

I think the non static version is masked for everything else then ~x86 since it is proprietery and there is no 64bit version... wild ques though...

----------

## johnlu

```
# eselect profile show

Current make.profile symlink:

  /usr/portage/profiles/default/linux/amd64/2008.0
```

----------

## defenderBG

Skype is 32bit binary, thus a 32bit qt is required, which is provided with the emulation packages. So this probably is the reason why you can only use the qt-static, as a 64bit user does not have "real" 32bit qt.

----------

## johnlu

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=200165

----------

